# Retro M16 604 Build



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Gathering parts for a M16 604 slickside build. Already located a upper with handguards. I need a A1 no trapdoor buttstock and grips. If anyone has a spare or knows of a place that has a good set let me know Thanks


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

My M16 upper arrived, its a Air Force model from around 1964-65. I located stock, and grips now just have to keep looking for the rest of the pieces.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude. That is freakin awesome! What a great gun to have once you're finished. I can already tell it is going to look sweeeet after seeing the upper. I'm sure locating parts for a piece like that are not easy.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Some original parts are impossible to find others are available but expensive. There are a few places that make reproduction parts. Regular AR-15 parts will interchange but I am going with original and reproduction parts when I can to keep it looking as original as possible


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok your wanting to build an SP1 type. I was trying to figure it out then when i saw the pic the bulb went on.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Orlando, if you check out http://www.ar15.com and look under equipment exchange you may find what you need. Those guys take there AR's seriously over there. You can find lots of hard to find parts and accessories and sometimes at very good prices. (Hope I didn't break any rules by posting that site,)
BTW what year did the USAF adapt the AR? I had to qualify with the M1 Carbine in 62, but while TDYs over the next 4 years I saw both AR's and M1/M2 carbines. I remember both Thule Greenland and Turner AFB had Carbines but K8, Anderson, and Shimia had the AR's


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I beleive that in 1964 the Air Force officially adopted the M16


----------

